# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι είδος παπαγάλου να επιλέξω?

## Jacob13

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα!
Ενδιαφερομαι να αποκτησω εναν παπαγαλο αλλα δεν ξερω τι να διαλεξω..Θελω να μπορει να μιλησει..να ειναι ησυχος και αν γινεται να ειναι μικρου μεγεθους..ζηταω πολλα?Τι μπορειτε να μου προτεινετε?

----------


## moustakias

Ναι ζητάς τον τέλειο παπαγάλο.
Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει.
Αν όμως θέλεις πολύ να πάρεις παπαγάλο δες την ενότητα με τα είδη-ρατσες και αποφάσισε ποιος ταιριάζει περισσότερο σε εσένα.
Να έχεις πάντως στο μυαλό σου ότι όσο μεγαλύτερος είναι ο παπαγάλος τόσο περισσότερες απαιτήσεις έχει.

----------


## Jacob13

Το ξερω για αυτο ψαχνω κατι μικρο..τις εχω δει τις ρατσες και νομιζω μου ταιριαζουν τα parrotlet..γνωριζετε αν οντως μπορουν να μιλησουν ευκολα?

----------


## stephan

> Το ξερω για αυτο ψαχνω κατι μικρο..τις εχω δει τις ρατσες και νομιζω μου ταιριαζουν τα parrotlet..γνωριζετε αν οντως μπορουν να μιλησουν ευκολα?


Θα εισαι σίγουρος μόνο αν πάρεις παπαγάλο από πολύ μικρο και αρσενικό αλλά και πάλι μπορεί να μην μιλήσει αλλά να μιμείται ήχους ή απλά να κράζει κτλ είναι ανάλογα με τον χαρακτήρα του πουλιού. Σε αυτά που θες πιο κοντά είναι τα παρροτλετ και τα μπατζι (το πρόβλημα είναι ότι για να μιλήσουν θα πρέπει να τα έχεις από μικρά αλλά τότε δεν θα ξέρεις αν το παπαγαλάκι σου είναι αρσενικό ή θηλυκό οπότε και αν είναι ικανό να μιλήσει).

----------


## Lucky Witch

Μιλάνε τα αρσενικά κοκατιλ καλά και καθαρά,τουλάχιστον έτσι κάνει του φίλου μου το κοκατιλ,επίσης τα μπατζι και τα παρροτλετ.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το φυλο δεν καθοριζει την ικανοτητα ομιλιας! Μια χαρα μπορει να μιλησει ενα θηλυκο πουλι, θελει ομως πολυ κοπο που μπορει να ΜΗΝ αποδωσει καρπους.. 

Δεν πιστευω οτι πρεπει καποιος να επιλεγει παπαγαλο αναλογα με την ικανοτητα ομιλιας μιας και δεν λαμβανουν ποτε υποψην οτι μπορει να μην μιλησει ποτε.

----------


## mixalis91

και πρεπει να επιλεξεις πουλακι ημερο οχι αγριο. τα μπατζι μιλανε αρκετα ευκολα οπως και τα κοκατιλ!

----------


## Jacob13

τα κοκατιλ που εψαξα να βρω μου ειπαν οτι δεν μιλανε..σε σπανιες περιπτωσεις μιλανε τα αρσενικα μονο(εκτροφεας μου το ειπε)
για τα παροτλετς δεν υπαρχει κανενας που να γνωριζει?
επισης με ξετρελαναν και αυτα τα πουλια..βεβαια δεν ειναι μικροσωμα αλλα ουτε και μεγαλα..νομιζω αυτα εχουν καλυτερη δυνατοτητα ομιλιας..κανω λαθος?
*Monk Parakeet*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Nίκο στα κοκατιλ μιλάνε τα αρσενικά.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Νικολ, δεν γνωριζω πολλα περι ομιλιας στους παπαγαλους διοτι δεν με ενδιαφερει.. παντως δεν ειναι στανταρ οτι θα μιλησει ενας μικρος-μεσαιος παπαγαλος! Θελει περισσοτερο κοπο. 
Ξερω οτι οι μεγαλυτεροι ημεροι παπαγαλοι μιλανε πιο ευκολα, αλλα οπως ειπα δεν ειναι σιγουρο!

----------


## Lucky Witch

To kokaτιλ του φιλου μου ουτε που ειχαμε σκοπο να του μαθουμε να μιλαει,κ εμαθε φρασεις ολοκληρες πεντακαθαρες και λεξεις πανευκολα κ ειναι μονο 6 μηνων..αλλα ναι αναλογα το πουλι.
Επισης και εμενα δε με νοιαζει η ομιλια.

----------


## Jacob13

απο που το ειχε παρει ο φιλος σου?

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι θα μιλήσει κάποιο πουλί, εξαρτάτε πάντα από την αγάπη και την φροντίδα που θα του δώσουμε. Μπορεί να πάρεις και ζακό και να μην μιλήσει ποτέ. Αν σκοπός σου είναι αποκλειστικά να μιλάει το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην τα καταφέρει γιατί θα του μεταφέρεις το άγχος σου. Βρες έναν παπαγάλο που θα σου αρέσει και θα τον θέλεις πραγματικά για συντροφιά και μόνο έτσι μπορεί να έχεις θετικά αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Jacob13

καλα ναι εννοειται αυτο που λες αλλα πιστευω ειναι καποια πουλια που ειναι πιο ευκολα..πχ οσο και αγαπη να δωσεις σε ενα Lovebird δεν νομιζω οτι μπορει να μιλησει

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Μην το λες Ιακωβε.. μια κοπελα απο το facebook ειχε ενα lovebirdακι και καταφερε να πει το ονομα του! Επισης ενα κυριος απο εδω μεσα εχει budgieακι που μιλα.. δεν εξαρταται απο το ειδος αλλα απο την αγαπη, προσπαθεια και υπομονη!

Ιακωβε, μην παρεις παπαγαλο μονο και μονο για να μιλησει.. δεν θα τα καταφερεις εαν παρεις γι' αυτον τον σκοπο, τον λογο σου τον ειπε ο Γιωργος (ΔΑΝΑΟΣ)  :winky:

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Σίγουρα κάποια είδη παπαγάλων είναι δύσκολο να μιλήσουν αλλά όχι αδύνατο. Και σίγουρα υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις πουλιών που μιλάνε που να μην πουν ποτέ κουβέντα. Αν σου κάτσει μια τέτοια περίπτωση τι θα το κάνεις το πουλί που θα έχεις πάρει; Θα πάψεις να το αγαπάς γιατί δεν μίλησε; Αν σε νοιάζει μόνο η ομιλία τότε καλύτερα βάλε το χέρι βαθιά στην τσέπη να πάρεις πουλί που έχει αρχίσει να μιλάει. Εγώ όταν πήρα τον ζακό μου δεν ήξερα αν θα μιλήσει και αλήθεια δεν με ενδιέφερε. Μόλις τον είδα τον ερωτεύτηκα και έσκασα 450 χιλιάδες ΔΡΧ. για να τον πάρω. Το 94’ δεν είχαμε ούτε PC για να ενημερωνόμαστε αλλά με την αγάπη που ένιωθα για αυτόν καταφέραμε και μάθαμε καλά ο ένας τον άλλον. Όταν μιλάω για αυτόν τον αποκαλώ παιδί μου και αν και ο γιος μου είναι τεσσεράμισι χρόνων αυτός είναι το μικρό παιδί της οικογένειας. 

  Το θέμα είναι να αγαπάς αυτό που έχεις και ας μην κάνει πάντα αυτό που περιμένεις. Εδώ δεν τα κάνουν οι άνθρωποι θα έχουμε απαιτήσεις από πουλιά!

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με τον Νίκο...
Και το δικό μου budgie έχει μάθει να βγάζει δύο φωνούλες από άλλα πουλιά! Μην φανταστείς τίποτα το σπουδαίο!!!
Έμαθε να κάνει το zebra finch μου .... λίγο βραχνά αλλά το καταλαβαίνεις... 
Και πολύ καθαρά κάνει τα σπουργίτια, που μερικές φορές βγαίνω στο μπαλκόνι να δω αν ήρθαν σπουργίτια έτσι ώστε να τα διώξω και να μην κολλήσουν τίποτα στα μικρά μου...
Αλλά τίποτα, αυτός τα κάνει!  :winky:

----------


## Jacob13

οχι δεν θα επαιρνα ποτε παπαγαλο επειδη μονο και μονο για να μιλησει!απλα θα μου αρεσαι να τον ακουω και να μιλαει..αυτο μονο..δεν ειμαι ανθρωπος που θα το εχω παιχνιδι το ζωντανο...ειμαι συνειδητοποιημενο ατομο και αγαπω πολυ τα ζωα

----------


## Jacob13

για τα quaker γνωριζει κατι καποιος?εχουν μεγαλες διαφορες απο τα parrotlet?

----------


## lagreco69

Εχουν τεραστιες διαφορες δες εδω Monk Parakeet, Quaker Parrot, (Myiopsitta monachus) και εδω Parrotlets.

----------


## Jacob13

σε ευχαριστω!Τα quaker γενικα μπορουμε να τα βρουμε Ελλαδα γιατι οσο και αν εψαξα δεν βρηκα τιποτα

----------


## Jacob13

κανενας ρε παιδια να βοηθησει για τα quaker?
επισης καποιο αλλο ειδος να προτεινετε?

----------


## mixalis91

επειδη εχω quaker θα σου ελεγα την αποψη μου! εχω ακουσει αρκετα ατομα να λενε για μονκ και ρικνεκ. εχω και τα 2 ειδη σε ζευγαρια, την φασαρια που μου κανει το ζευγαρι μονκ δεν την κανουν μαζι τα 6 ρικνεκ που εχω. οσον αφορα αν εχουν την δυνατοτητα ομιλιας... τα μονκ και τα ρικνεκ ειναι καλοι ομιλιτες! αλλα ειναι παντα θεμα παπαγαλου! τις προαλλες εδωσα ενα budgie σε μια κοπελα και λεει 3 λεξεις, και ειναι μονο 4.5 μηνων

----------


## Jacob13

φωναζουν τοσο πολυ ε?
τα ρινκνεκ απο θεμα φασαριας πως πανε?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> τα ρινκνεκ απο θεμα φασαριας πως πανε?


Μονο ησυχια μην περιμενεις!

----------


## Jacob13

απο θεμα ησυχιας μπορειτε να προτεινετε κατι?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ιακωβε.. ολα τα πουλια κανουν φασαρια! Δεν θα βρεις καποιον ησυχο παπαγαλο.. ισως ζητας πολλα!

----------


## mixalis91

αυτο ακουω συνεχεια απο ολους! οτι τα ρικνεκ κανουν πολυ φασιαρια ενω τα μονκ λιγοτερο! την φασαρια που μου κανουν τα 2 μονκ δεν την κανουν και τα 6 ρικνεκ μαζι. :Character0005:

----------


## klag

Να ξέρεις αυτοι που μιλάνε συνήθως ειναι απο 1000αρικο και πάνω εγω θα σου πρότεινα να παρεις εναν ζακο

----------

